# ruger gp100 problems



## 45Sidekick

i just bought a ruger gp100 4" barrel .357mag, anyway it is a used gun that i had got from a pawn shop in great shape i dry fired it numerous times inside the shop both SA and DA to check for hangs and for trigger break etc... anyways no problems im buying the gun and a box of sellier and belliot or whatever 158 grain soft tips. i get home after loading up cylinders worth of said ammo and commence to firing and around round 3 or 4 the gun would hang in single and double action and continued to do so throughout the rest of the box of ammo. so i tried another kind of ammo and it seemed better but only had about 6 shots through it so i couldnt be certain. so from whoever has owned a gp100 or had some real experience with them please let me know what you think or if you may have had the same sort of problems etc.... im a huge ruger fan i have never had one let me down until now. like i said the last 2 cylinders cycled through fine but the first 9 didnt do so well... 
thanks,
45Sidekick


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell

first we need to clarify.....

1) a hang fire is a delayed fire after a full strike on the primer.....

2) a failure to fire is no fire at all and can be a full or light strike. 

two different things..... a true hang fire is ALWAYS ammo


----------



## 45Sidekick

Cylinder does not want to fully rotate to next round I meant hang as in not wanting to operate properly.


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell

ok, thanks for clarifying


----------



## 45Sidekick

I never said hang fires or ftf its basically jamming but Idk what could be causing it


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell

ok, i got you now.... i was confused.... i just did a little searching on other forums about the gp100 and am finding a common issue.... looks like sometimes unburned powder gets under the the extractor and will cause the cylinder to bind up. 

in this forum i have also read that s&b shoots dirty (no personal experience with this ammo)

i would give it a good cleaning, buy some premium ammo and see if it works correctly ....


----------



## thndrchiken

I would check to see if the primers are still fully seated, if the primer is getting pushed out it will present in the way you are describing.


----------



## 45Sidekick

Thank you guys ill look into it


----------



## 45Sidekick

thanks guys i cleaned the he** out of it and filled it with remington umc 125 grain soft points and it cycled 3 cylinders fine 1st in single-action 2nd in double and 3rd single then double till it was spent with no problems i am stripping it all the way down now so i can clean it more extensively but thanks for the advice guys


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell

excellent news....


----------



## 45Sidekick

yes sir i am now content with my purchase or it may be the fact that i hear bells after about 80 rounds of 357s without any hearing protection due to my inablity to contain myself with new toys


----------



## 45Sidekick

she shoots real straight too, i love some rugers they make some good affordable guns. whether yall agree or not i feel like its probably the best company for bang for your buck


----------



## CharlieW

thndrchiken said:


> I would check to see if the primers are still fully seated, if the primer is getting pushed out it will present in the way you are describing.


I have had that problem with other pistols -- if the primers are bulged, you will be able to see it, and there may also be scrapes on the primers. Good Luck!


----------



## 870ShellShucker

> i love some rugers they make some good affordable guns. whether yall agree or not i feel like its probably the best company for bang for your buck


With Revolvers, I believe you are absolutely correct. Quality equal to almost anything out there, and the most affordable at that quality level. If something else is less expensive, it's not built as good as a Ruger.


----------



## 45Sidekick

yup yup i love them along with the 10/22 cuz that is the best 22 arguably against the old marlin contraversy lol


----------



## zebramochaman

IMO Ruger revolvers and Glock pistols are the AK-47's of the handgun world. They take a lickin and keep on Tickin.


----------



## 45Sidekick

yes sir you are correct


----------



## Bullseye

I agree with Ted. I would give it a good cleaning, especially under the star extractor assembly. Powder residue in this area can cause cylinder binding.


----------



## 45Sidekick

thank you guys for the advice it was shooting fine yesterday i wont really have a chance to shoot it more for a more refined review on the issue until i buy more ammo and get another off day lol but like i said after the cleaning it seemed to function exactly as it should


----------

